# 5.1 System speaker placement



## kc135ang (Mar 20, 2016)

I have question about the left and right surround speakers. I'm going with in wall speakers and I am unable to mount in the walls because there are no available walls. Would it be better to mount them in the ceiling or mount them on the back wall (about 8 feet from sitting position). Or I could go 7.1 and do both ceiling and back wall. Is that a viable option?
Thanks

Chuck


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

There are a few factors to consider. Can you prove us with a floor plan of the room and your ceiling height? This will help us give you the most accurate answer to your questions. 

That said. Ceiling should be fine provided they speakers are not too directly over head and your ceilings aren't too high. Back wall will have the same considerations. Your rear speakers (channels 4&5) should be around 90-110° off your shoulder on ether side of you; assuming you're seated facing the TV and center speaker.

If a speaker is too close to you it'll over power the other channels and ruin the surround effect. This can also happen is the surrounds are too high above you relative to their horizontal distance from you.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I have windows and blackout curtains along one side of my theater where the side surround would be, so I've gone with 7.1 and I'm using dipole surrounds. The surrounds are on the ceiling and the rear surrounds are on the back wall.

I still get good directionality and the surround field is very big and smooth. Pretty happy with the way it's turned out in a less than ideal situation.


----------



## kc135ang (Mar 20, 2016)

I uploaded a PDF of the basement. I could do what thrillcat did with the 7.1 or just do either ceiling or back wall mount. Any other suggestions?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Could you post a pic from the tv facing the rear of the room? I can't tell if the A and B are the only spots available. In either configuration, you should have a pair outside of the couch. If you went with both A and B locations where indicated, IMO, you will not get good surround envelopment. It will be more like a Mohawk of sound and not an Afro. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kc135ang (Mar 20, 2016)

Here are two pics from the tv. First one is normal pic looking back against the wall I was asking about placing speakers or in the ceiling behind and left and right of the couch. The second is a pano. The duct work on the right is unusable because the I-beam is right up against the sheetrock. I'm going with the recessed speakers since the kids tend break everything that is not semi protected.

Chuck


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow chuck. That's a tricky room. It's hard to get the scope of the room in pics but I "think" what I'd do if it were my space is mount a pair of bookshelf speakers to the header of the closet and also into the I-beam. Then go on the wall behind. Since you're doing the ceiling thing, I would say location "b" in wall is fine, but you'll want to widen location "a" as much as you can. I would also move the "viewing area"(as its marked I guess the couch?) back a little. That appears to be the center of the room which will create a black hole for bass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

